# New fursona maker please help?



## furrygirl378 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello, I want to make my first fursona but don’t know where to start can you guys help me?


----------



## Render (Jul 30, 2019)

Well, I'd say start by browsing  some artwork and see if anything in particular catches your eye, even if its just the way the hair is done or the ears or the fur etc. This will help identify what you like aesthetically, what styles you are more attracted to. Then maybe think about what kind of personality you have / want your sona to have and how that will effect their appearance; loud party animals are bright and toony whereas a more reserved sona will tend to be neutral tones, a little less toony and more realistic.

Sometimes it helps to reference known characters and build on them, such as '_I really like D.Va from Overwatch because she's so small and confident inside her huge machine_' from which you can identify confidence and perhaps size as traits you want in your sona.

I'm sure we can help narrow it down and offer some ideas if we know a little more about you/the sona


----------



## Asher Grey (Jul 31, 2019)

You can draw one, commission someone to draw one, fill in a free base(tons on furaffinity), or install a fursona maker program(also found on fa)

Alternatively you can "adopt" an existing design as your sona, there's some free ones but there's also hundreds in the $2-$10 range


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 31, 2019)

Lots to consider!

What animals you like?

What media characters you like?

Your personality traits, and what traits you want your sona to have?

You can also consider hybrids or multiple sonas to express different aspects as well!

You could get ideas from an online fursona quiz!

I did a couple Fursona quizzes online and got Skunk and Cat. They didn't feel right, so I looked up different animals, and found the ideal one for my personality!

I then did a sketch in red, but didn't really like the result, so I decided to try a cool color instead, and I loved the result!

Just don't rush it, you don't want to invest a lot of time or money into a design you won't be happy with!


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 31, 2019)

2 words
B Yourself


----------



## Keefur (Aug 4, 2019)

Choose what traits you have or would like to have and plug that into whatever species/mix/created you like.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Aug 7, 2019)

Remember that your fursona is what YOU like, not what you think it has to be in order to make other people impressed.
What animals or characteristics do you think represent you best?  It can be a blend of animals, too.
Do you envision yourself being something that swims a lot?  Or flies?  Runs on four legs or two? Maybe a mer-fur, or a taur?  
Do you want natural colors, or something wild and colorful?
And keep in mind that it is YOUR fursona, you ARE allowed to evolve and change it over time.


----------

